# URGENT, Looking for detailed fire information



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Please help if you can.

My ex-wife lives on the edge of Castanheira de Perra, in Moita. Her parents have contacted me asking for help as she has not been in touch and they can't contact her. 

Can anyone let me know if the fires in that area travelled along the the stretch of road between the IC8 turn off and Castanheira de Perra? 

I read that there were casualties in their cars between Figuro dos Vinhos and Castanheira de Perra so the fire was obviously very close. I am just trying to determine how close. We are all very worried about her. 

Any help would be very gratefully received! 

Thank you.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Mattskii said:


> Please help if you can.
> 
> My ex-wife lives on the edge of Castanheira de Perra, in Moita. Her parents have contacted me asking for help as she has not been in touch and they can't contact her.
> 
> ...



Hi Matt. See my post over on the thread, "Here we go again."


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

If you neeed help with interpreting, calling around Hospitals, I will be happy to help you, as I am bilingual in English/Portuguese.
Please let me know, and I will give you my number then.
There are no charges at all! Will just be glad to help!
Regards
Maria.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Maria Fenton said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you neeed help with interpreting, calling around Hospitals, I will be happy to help you, as I am bilingual in English/Portuguese.
> Please let me know, and I will give you my number then.
> ...



Thank you so much, that's so kind to offer,  

I have just heard from her parents that she called them about 20 minutes ago to say she is safe. She had to drive a long distance from the house in order to get a mobile phone signal. The house survived but the garden didn't! It was that close! Wow!


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

I am glad for you both!

If anyone else neeeds help with Portuguese to help tracking down someone, I will be happpy to help!
I haven't seen a help number as yet, but when I do, I will let you (Expat Website) know.

Regards!


----------

